# New hair! It's almost black. FOTD from last night.



## ashley_v85 (Feb 5, 2007)

I need to buy a Stud eyebrow pencil so that my eyebrows are darker. But oh well. This will do for now. 

Anyway...it's not black, but it looks black right now. It's actually really dark brown. You just can't really tell, except for in the close eye pictures. Haha. 

If you don't like the hair, keep it to yourself. It's not your hair. Haha. 


















Yeah...so part of my upper (inner) eyeliner rubbed off because of stupid allergies. Oh well!













I haven't been doing that pose much lately, haha. 










Eyes
UDPP
Beige-ing s/s
Vanilla pigment
Steel Blue pigment
Plumage e/s
Carbon e/s
Lingering brow pencil
Brun e/s on brows (This will probably look a lot darker once I start using the Spiked pencil)
Graphblack Technakohl liner
Blacktrack f/l
Maybelline XXL mascara (white side)
Loreal Voluminous mascara

Face
Prep+Prime skin
Studio Fix Fluid in NC15
Studio Fix in NW15
Physician's Formula yellow concealer for everything, because all of my concealers mysteriously disappeared. 
Strada blush
Flush Naked blush, but then I decided I wanted it a bit darker and added a little bit of Plum Foolery. 


Lips
Prep+Prime lip
Spice l/l
Couture l/s
Pas-de-deux l/g


And here are some pictures from my friend Patrick's birthday party last night. 

http://i9.tinypic.com/2zfvogn.jpg
Me and my new friend Justin

http://i19.tinypic.com/2dt6cso.jpg
Me and Justin again

http://i9.tinypic.com/471mlaa.jpg
Lesley, Patrick, Justin, me, and some guy I don't know. 

http://i18.tinypic.com/2repjdv.jpg
Patrick and me...all of his birthday kisses (from me and Justin, haha. Only one is mine) are MAC!!! I believe he is wearing Pure Vanity gloss, Pink Maribu lipstick, and Couture lipstick. Haha.


----------



## NobodyPlease (Feb 5, 2007)

so beautiful! - C


----------



## ashley_v85 (Feb 5, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 5, 2007)

I love your new hair! hot!


----------



## Eoraptor (Feb 5, 2007)

I love your hair and the job you did on the eyeliner.  Both are great!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 5, 2007)

Very pretty, I love the contrast with the light and dark!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 5, 2007)

I love your new look, but I must say the brown had more depth and shine... but you are so versatile... it's wonderful =)


----------



## ashley_v85 (Feb 5, 2007)

Thank you guys!!!

Yeah, the brown was cute at first...but then it started to turn red, and I hate red or anything really goldy in my hair. I don't like warm-toned hair on myself, haha.


----------



## faifai (Feb 5, 2007)

Ooh, that black-brown color contrasts SO well with your blue blue eyes. Love it!

And I love the eyes too. Especially the color/smokiness beneath your lower lashes.


----------



## Buttercup (Feb 5, 2007)

Very beautiful. I can never get enough of your FOTD's, haha.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Feb 5, 2007)

Thank you guys!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 5, 2007)

Loving the hair and the makeup


----------



## ashley_v85 (Feb 5, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 5, 2007)

gorgeous! i love your hair!


----------



## poppy z (Feb 5, 2007)

you're so a gothic beauty with black hair ! love it


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 5, 2007)

You *need* to do my MU when I get married, you're freaking gorgeous ashley!!!!!!!!!! I love your liner skills and ur smokey eyes...and ur hair color brings out ur gorgeous eyes as it is...UR BEAUTIFUL AND KEEP GETTING BETTER AND BETTER WITH EVERY LOOK!!!!!!!!


----------



## stevoulina (Feb 5, 2007)

You look great!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I LOVE black hair!!!


----------



## jenii (Feb 5, 2007)

That haircolor looks hot!


----------



## mistella (Feb 5, 2007)

you look so pretty! I just dyed my hair dark brown yesterday! I love the dark hair and the dark eye makeup on you


----------



## sensuelle (Feb 5, 2007)

i love your black hair the most out of all the colors uve had on specktra. its so stunning with your blue eyes


----------



## linkas (Feb 5, 2007)

You're a hot vampire now! Very sexy look!


----------



## Daligani (Feb 5, 2007)

My God..



























 :hump: 

You've turned me into a smiley hoor


----------



## Kels823 (Feb 5, 2007)

Gon' brush dem haters off.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Youre beautiful no matter WHAT color your hair is! You got skillz woman... SKILLZ!!!


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 5, 2007)

Girl, you ROCK that sexy look!  Love your hair and your makeup.  You are loveliness.


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Feb 5, 2007)

omg i love you hair it looks good on you


----------



## ben (Feb 5, 2007)

great application as always and the new hair looks great!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 5, 2007)

The hair is nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The makeup is impeccable, as always.


----------



## MacMonster (Feb 5, 2007)

wow - the dark hair really makes your eyes pop! hell, it makes your whole face pop! keep it!


----------



## amoona (Feb 5, 2007)

gorgeous as always. ur application and blending is flawless


----------



## tdm (Feb 5, 2007)

MU is beautiful. You really stood out in those group pics. Stunning.


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 5, 2007)

i really like the eyes with the colors and the liner and your hair is great, too


----------



## sassygirl224 (Feb 5, 2007)

beautiful as always


----------



## kimmy (Feb 5, 2007)

you are too hott with dark hair. way too damn hott.


----------



## User34 (Feb 5, 2007)

as usual.. STUNNING! =)


----------



## mzjae (Feb 5, 2007)

You always look so good. I like the dark hair. =)


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 5, 2007)

I love the hair 
And your skilz are amazing 
Very pretty


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley_v85* 

 
_Thank you guys!!!

Yeah, the brown was cute at first...but then it started to turn red, and I hate red or anything really goldy in my hair. I don't like warm-toned hair on myself, haha._

 
Aww I feel you there... damn hair coloring never staying the right shade you get at first =)

Black is pretty easy to maintain and it looks hot on you.


----------



## circe221 (Feb 6, 2007)

Love it!!! Your m/u is always absolutely flawless! The new haircolor is HOT!!! 
Rock on! \m/


----------



## jennib1680 (Feb 6, 2007)

i am obessesed with ur BROWS~~~~~


----------



## snowkei (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh ashley u look so sexy in black hair..love it!!!did anyone say that u look like Cameron Diaz? Ur so pretty


----------



## m4dswine (Feb 7, 2007)

Love the hair!! 

If you have Beauty Marked e/s that works just as well as Stud for dark eyebrows... I discovered that by accident, but I'm hooked now!!


----------



## GothicGirl (Feb 7, 2007)

The makeup looks gorgeous. And being one of the select group of ex-blondes (black n. 1 hairdye), WELCOME to the wonders of dark hair!


----------



## Ciara (Feb 7, 2007)

Stunning!!!  This look is great on you.


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_did anyone say that u look like Cameron Diaz? Ur so pretty_

 
:holysheep: That is so true! I didn't realize at first but you really look like her! 
Of course, you're still a beautiful babe


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Feb 7, 2007)

Your makeup skills are amazing ! And I love the haircolor it's gorgeous. Great job.


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Feb 7, 2007)

you have fantastic eyebrows, stunning <3


----------



## JessieC (Feb 7, 2007)

awesome awesome awesome!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

  If you have Beauty Marked e/s that works just as well as Stud for dark eyebrows... I discovered that by accident, but I'm hooked now!!  
 
Beauty Marked? Really? Won't it be sparkly? Or too black?


----------



## ashley_v85 (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

  did anyone say that u look like Cameron Diaz? Ur so pretty  
 
Haha no, but thank you! Well, actually a few times in a blonde FOTD way back in the day, and once at work. But I don't see it at all, haha. Thanks though! Sometimes she looks gorgeous, but I hope I don't look as bad as she does without makeup, lol.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Feb 9, 2007)

Thank you guys so much! I love you all. Haha.


----------



## perfect010 (Feb 5, 2011)

beautiful look!


----------



## dnarcidy (Feb 6, 2011)

I might have a girl crush on you...and the makeup looks good too, of course


----------

